# Seachem bottles should have pumps



## Altapura (Jul 31, 2014)

This is a mini rant, but I can't stand dosing with seachem fert bottles. I am always spilling the stuff or it drips down the bottle. Such a mess. Has anyone found a better way to dispense the stuff? I would love to find a pump nozzle to screw on top. Or just a reliable dosing pump bottle. Has anybody tried something like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Searth (May 20, 2014)

Get a pipette. I have a 3ml pipette that does the job. I don't even use the cap for measurement.


----------



## Altapura (Jul 31, 2014)

Like a laboratory pipette?



Sent from my HP ENVY 15 Notebook PC using Tapatalk


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You can buy the plastic pipettes or get a large empty syringe from a feed store (or online) and attach a short length of air line tubing to the end and draw directly from the bottle.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using a small syringe for prime, and it's been working pretty well for me.

I've also seen some people recommend these little syringe adaptors that push into the neck of the bottle, and the bottle cap still fits over them, but I haven't found any yet. I got a similar product, a stopper with a small syringe-sized hole, but it's not a very good fit, and has to be removed/replaced each time, so it's more difficult then just sticking the syringe into the bottle.

There's a TAP plastics near me, and they have various pump tops for different sized bottles. If there is a plastic supplier near you, it might be worth poking around and seeing if they have something similar. Or maybe just use one from a bottle of hand sanitizer when it runs empty (might be able to use a soap one, but it would probably take more cleaning).


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree. It would be easier to say dose 1 pump per 10 gallons. You can buy metered pump bottles. Add enough water to dilute the fertilizer if necessary (doubtful since they are already very diluted). Alternatively, buy dry ferts and mix your own to match the pump size you want. Cheaper and easier IMO.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Altapura said:


> This is a mini rant, but I can't stand dosing with seachem fert bottles. I am always spilling the stuff or it drips down the bottle. Such a mess. Has anyone found a better way to dispense the stuff? I would love to find a pump nozzle to screw on top. Or just a reliable dosing pump bottle. Has anybody tried something like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That is a great idea ! - You should suggest to Seachem that they make their liquid fert bottles with pump nozzles on them - just like the plastic soap jars.
I really think they would listen to that - it makes a heck of a lot of sense.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Plastic pipettes and small bottles are the best $5 you will spend. You can get both very easily. That's what I do to dose excel (just keep it in the small plastic bottle that you can easily get at it with the pipette)


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

If you have a walgreens close by go to the pharmacy department and ask them for a child dose syringe. They have the measurements placed on the tube and work great, that's what I use for my smaller tanks, best part is they're free if you ask nicely enough


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, syringes with airline stuck on the tip works great. I know my dose down the the tenth of a milliliter, if that would make much of a difference in a 40 gallon aquarium. Ha!


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I use a plastic measuring spoon set instead of the caps from the bottles, and I only use that measuring spoon set for my tank. The 1/4 teaspoon measure is used for weighing out my daily dry fert mixes, teaspoon=5ml, tablespoon=15ml.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah the bottles need the same pump as hand soap dispenser pump. They can even sell just the pump as an accessory and make money. Hard to find a pump that fits exactly their bottle.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

They sell pump.bottles at walmart for $2, the pump.actually fits seachem bottles, straw is not long enough though..


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought these, and use them all the time. I wrote on the part your thumb goes "F" for fertilizer, "55" for 55 gallon, "10" for 10 gallon, "QT" for quarantine tank, etc. Great way to prevent cross-contamination.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

I use those syringes but a pump would be more convenient.

By the way, standard air hose tubing fits on the nozzle of those syringes. I have the syringe hooked up to air hose and the other end of the air hose is hooked up to a 12-inch rigid tubing. It reaches all the way down to the bottom of my giant 1 gallon jugs of liquid ferts. 

Again, a hand soap pump would be more convenient. I'll look for pumps in Walmart. I need pumps that fit 1 gallon jugs. They definitely make them because it comes with the 1 gallon shampoos that they sell on Costco, Sam's club, BJ's.


----------

